# What my cat does while in heat...



## Brady's_Pop (Mar 22, 2010)

Our cat Kaci is constantly in heat. It seems like every other week she is in heat. The worst thing about it is that she lets our very mouthy puppy, Brady, to bite her so we have to rush to her rescue because Brady has very sharp puppy teeth and a strong bite. I have the marks all over my arm to prove it. Anyway, Kaci does other things while in heat. If I'm bent over to pet Brady, she'll jump on my back. Or like today, she climbed up me and onto my shoulders like a parrot. Here are a couple pics of it. :bowl:


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

How do you live with an in-heat cat?!? I'd be at the vet getting her spayed faster than anything!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

She needs to be spayed. She is not going to stop coming into heat until she gets bred. Please don't let that happen.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Most definetly get her spayed. I am surprised you don't have every male cat in the neighborhood spraying all over your house.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> How do you live with an in-heat cat?!? I'd be at the vet getting her spayed faster than anything!


I was going to say the same thing!!!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh my! When Cowboy first went into heat, I was on the phone the next day setting up her surgery appointment. Nothing more annoying that a cat in heat ---plus she was spraying all over the house....ewww.

Kris


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

How can you stand it? I remember when my cat went into heat, she made some screaming noises that woke me out of dead sleep and you could have peeled me off the ceiling. Plus a male cat jumped against the window and scared the crud out of me.


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

I remember when out cat came into heat just a couple weeks before her spay surgery, the meowing was CRAZY. Why isn't she spayed? lol


----------



## Brady's_Pop (Mar 22, 2010)

The meowing does drive me crazy. She's an indoor cat. Oddly enough, she doesn't spray and I haven't seen a male cat around but once in the 2 years we've here. We've had her for 7 years. We never got her fixed to begin with because we heard that it would change her personality. She hasn't always been this bad.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

The only change to her personality is that she won't do the annoying in-heat behaviors. And just for the record, cats can also get pyometra (a life-threatening uterine infection) and mammary cancer. It would be in her (and your) best interest to spay her.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

IowaGold said:


> The only change to her personality is that she won't do the annoying in-heat behaviors. And just for the record, cats can also get pyometra (a life-threatening uterine infection) and mammary cancer. It would be in her (and your) best interest to spay her.


I agree 100%. I can't think of a reason NOT to have her spayed ASAP.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Please get her spayed. My mother-in-law's cat was going into heat every month too. She finally got her spayed and the cat is so much happier.

I have known two dogs that were lost to pyometra, I would not risk that, it is horrible.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I could NEVER live with an intact female cat! Any females we have ever had has been spayed and all of our males were neutered by the time they were a year old. I really think you should get your cat spayed as soon as possible! It's much healthier for her and she'll feel much better and will be an overall better pet. There's really no reason to keep any cat intact!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

IowaGold said:


> The only change to her personality is that she won't do the annoying in-heat behaviors. And just for the record, cats can also get pyometra (a life-threatening uterine infection) and mammary cancer. It would be in her (and your) best interest to spay her.


ditto... I'd be on the phone this morning making an appointment.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I wonder where all these old wives' tales got started...how spaying will change a cat's temperament, how neutering your dog makes him fat and lazy, how rescue animals are "bad"...it boggles the mind.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

seriously, please do your cat justice and get her spayed. It won't change her personality.


----------



## Brady's_Pop (Mar 22, 2010)

So what you're all saying is that I should get her spayed? LOL. As soon as I get back home, i'll be on the phone making an appointment.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

That's great to hear! I think you'll be way happier with a spayed cat and she'll probably be happier too!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I will never live with an intact animal, ever! I had a cat go into heat once. It was only because I bought her when she was over 6 months old. I will NEVER do that again. It was one of the worst weeks of my life! The vet would not spay her until her season was done. Oy!


----------

